

Microbes Likely Abundant Hundreds of Meters Below Sea Floor - tellarin
http://news.sciencemag.org/sciencenow/2013/03/microbes-likely-abundant-hundred.html

======
tellarin
Very interesting findings. There is still so much we don't know about the
oceans...

But I guess this kind of news can be a show stopper for the recent rise in
interest for exploring extraction of minerals from the sea floor.

I'm kind of torn between being glad that sea floor wildlife may not be
destroyed after all; and sad for the boom in underwater tech that may never
happen. :-/

